# Nsw 2007 Homebrewing Competition



## Ray_Mills (1/9/07)

Hi all

Well this year if you did not know the NSW 2007 Homebrewing Competition (as well as the National Competition) will be held in Wollongong and run by the IBU's (Illawarra Brewers Union).

We are looking for any Company that will be interested in Sponsorship so if you guys and girls know of anyone or any organization within the brewing industry let me know as they will have sponsorship with the NSW Competition as well as the Nationals and will be located on the IBU's web Page.

As all States we have adopted the AABC 2007 Style guidelines which has been based off the BJCP Guidelines with modifications to suit local conditions. I'm sure you will be happy with them as a lot of work has been done by dedicated brewers behind the scenes.

I was hoping to get a Venue in a local Club but the Licensing laws kept putting up a brick wall, So this year I have found the local Scout club hall, it is a large complex and we can do the judging under a huge verandah so it will be comfortable and cool with escarpment views.

Anyone interested in judging and helping out will be appreciated, so please contact me if you want to assist, for those who want to comedown for the whole weekend great accomodation is available within walking distance on the beach at Bulli. Those interested coming down for the day from the Sydney area and can get on a train, the venue is walking distance from Bulli Railway Station.

All other information is on our website.
http://ibunion.org/
Cheers
Ray Mills


----------



## Tony (1/9/07)

looks great Ray.

I have a few specialty ales in bottles to send down.

Will have to find out if there will be someone traveling down from newcastle area to do the drop off.

Aussie post destroys beers.

IS the stste comp and AABC using the same styles this year. Sounds better.

My Roggenbier was excluded from the AABC last year due to it not being recognised as a style. From the looks of it you have sorted that out so a big congrats if thats so  

Still a bit burnt on the AABC thing though

Cheers


----------



## capretta (1/9/07)

hey ray were you still after fridges? i have one to donate for the event (mid sized) but my bike will not be able to deliver it! if someone could donate a ute for the day we could do a fridge run from all those that could donate. i have the time, i will be back from melb on 22 and finish holidays on the 27th. perfect timing, great way to finish hols!! keep me posted..


----------



## Barry (2/9/07)

Good Day Ray
The scout hall is not used for a polling booth is it? Some expert was predicting that 27 October would be the election date.


----------



## Ray_Mills (2/9/07)

Barry said:


> Good Day Ray
> The scout hall is not used for a polling booth is it? Some expert was predicting that 27 October would be the election date.


Gee I hope not Barry
Most Poll Booths are in Schools around here, I better keep a watch out, and thats the only time i am not at markets with the dragon Lady's business.
X fingers
Ray


----------



## Ray_Mills (2/9/07)

capretta said:


> hey ray were you still after fridges? i have one to donate for the event (mid sized) but my bike will not be able to deliver it! if someone could donate a ute for the day we could do a fridge run from all those that could donate. i have the time, i will be back from melb on 22 and finish holidays on the 27th. perfect timing, great way to finish hols!! keep me posted..


Hi
I have 2 for the day so far but will need another 2, so keep it and we will organise a delivery date
Ray


----------



## PostModern (2/9/07)

Ray_Mills said:


> Hi
> I have 2 for the day so far but will need another 2, so keep it and we will organise a delivery date
> Ray



My neighbour has a small fridge which he's previously offered to be for beer purposes. I'll see if it's still there.


----------



## Trev (5/9/07)

Ray,

I'll be there, and with any luck I will be able to bring some of the guys doing the current BJCP course in Sydney.

Are you going to get it registered with the BJCP?

Trev


----------



## Trent (6/9/07)

Tony
I am wondering if you will even be able to enter your roggenbier this year, as they are using almost the same guidelines as last years AABC. I am hoping that they will have a BOS round, cause I reckon that giving BOS to the beer that scores the highest is drawing a long bow. If they did that at last years state comp, I would have won BOS, rather than Les with his Berliner, and having tried both the beers, I think Les deserved the title. I also think that having a BOS round in the AABC last year would have prevented all the arguing about Dan Rayner (IIRC) winning title with a three-can beer.
Anyway, best of luck hosting the comp, IBU's, I hope that it goes off smoothly without any voting interruptions :huh: . I dont think that I will be able to make it down, though I will keep my hopes up. How much is the accomodation running at (if ya want, ya can just PM me). I better get brewing, got nothing to enter yet  
All the best
Trent


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (6/9/07)

Trent said:


> Tony
> I am wondering if you will even be able to enter your roggenbier this year, as they are using almost the same guidelines as last years AABC. I am hoping that they will have a BOS round, cause I reckon that giving BOS to the beer that scores the highest is drawing a long bow. If they did that at last years state comp, I would have won BOS, rather than Les with his Berliner, and having tried both the beers, I think Les deserved the title. I also think that having a BOS round in the AABC last year would have prevented all the arguing about Dan Rayner (IIRC) winning title with a three-can beer.
> Anyway, best of luck hosting the comp, IBU's, I hope that it goes off smoothly without any voting interruptions :huh: . I dont think that I will be able to make it down, though I will keep my hopes up. How much is the accomodation running at (if ya want, ya can just PM me). I better get brewing, got nothing to enter yet
> All the best
> Trent


Trent,

the style guidelines have been worked over. 

And can be found on the site Ray has a link to above.

Behind the scenes a number of state delegates, sitting on the AABA, have put in a fair bit of time and effort to produce a set of style guidelines that are, hopefully, more respresentative of the styles that homebrewers in Australia wish to enter into competitions. This process is a dynamic one and I'm sure the style guidelines will continue to evolve as time moves on.

Constructive suggestions are always welcome and this forum is a good place to voice them.

And as a case in point, I agree completely with your sentiments about a Best of Show round for pretty much the same reasons as yourself.

Happy competing,

Keith
NSW AABA delegate


----------



## Ray_Mills (20/9/07)

Hi Guys

We are looking for brewers on the days to help out, the more the better, we are more than happy to have you attend and assist us in Judging and Stewarding. We hope some of you would like to come down for the day or the weekend.
Its walking distance from the Bulli Railway Station for a safe day out from Sydney. Great accommodation is available locally but you have to get in quick.
Those that are interested can you contact me through the email address on our web page under the State Competition
Cheers
Ray
http://ibunion.org/


----------



## Tony (20/9/07)

trent.... there isnt any left.... i drank it all and havnt brewed another.

I do have a xmas beer, IIPA and might bottle some wheat beer to send in a plastic bottle (seems wrong doesnt it  )

enteries close 12th oct hey... better pull my finger out.

Is anyone traveling down prior to the event that can ferry a few beers to avoid the Aussie Post syndrome. 

?

cheers


----------



## Ray_Mills (20/9/07)

Tony said:


> trent.... there isnt any left.... i drank it all and havnt brewed another.
> 
> I do have a xmas beer, IIPA and might bottle some wheat beer to send in a plastic bottle (seems wrong doesnt it  )
> 
> ...


Tony
Drop off points are at ESB Peakhurst and Dave' homebrew Shop North Sydney
Cheers
Ray


----------



## Tony (20/9/07)

thanks mate but thats a bit far to drive

I will have to take the 10 point aussie post deduction if i have to

cheers


----------



## Tony (1/10/07)

one last bump...... is anyone traveling down from the newcastle/hunter valley area that could treat the beers a bit better than aussie post?

cheers


----------



## dr K (1/10/07)

> I am hoping that they will have a BOS round, cause I reckon that giving BOS to the beer that scores the highest is drawing a long bow. If they did that at last years state comp, I would have won BOS, rather than Les with his Berliner, and having tried both the beers, I think Les deserved the title. I also think that having a BOS round in the AABC last year would have prevented all the arguing about Dan Rayner (IIRC) winning title with a three-can beer.



No idea about the arguing, first I have heard...if you want to argue about whether or not kit beer should win then its simple ,exclude kit beers.
I judged Dan Rayners beer at the ACT comp, I think it came third, my memory is more about the first and second place getters. It certainly made its way, as it should have, to the Nats.
I do totally support the BOS concept though..and you are quite correct, the highest score is not the best beer and yes I was on the BOS panel at NSW last year and yes the winner deserved it 100%.
It was the first (and only) BOS that I have sat on and was a fantastic experience.
ACT is adopting it for 2007 so that will be my second.

K


----------



## Trent (2/10/07)

Dr K
rant on /
I dont think that the arguing is whether or not kit beers should win, it is just that a kit beer won best of show in the nationals, over many other (presumably good) grain beers. Kit beers should be allowed to enter, and win, however if you are going to declare them BOS, they should be held up to scrutiny against all other first place getters (and that should go for grain beers too).
I understand that beers mature, and big black beers do it better than most, however - for a beer to come third in its category in the ACT comp, meaning at BEST, it was the third best beer at the comp, and then a few weeks later go on to be judged the best homebrewed beer in ALL OF AUSTRALIA, tells me there is an inherent flaw in the system that is being used. The fact that you dont even recall his beer, yet remember the first and second place getters confirms this to me. And maybe, just maybe, the reps should seriously think about re-instating a BOS round. 
If I win BOS in this years state or national comp, I will be very proud of myself (as should Dan Rayner be), however, it wont really hold all that much weight with me, as it could be on a high scoring table of judges, or possibly even inexperienced judges blown away by a well crafted beer. A beer that gets 42's on one table may only receive 36's on another table, and that is the subjectiveness of judging coming into play (and yes, I know there is a judge score calibration exercise held before commencement of judging). Putting all first place getters up against each other in front of a panel of experienced judges takes out that factor of human error, ensuring the best beer will almost always get BOS.
I appreciate what lengths all the reps have gone to to agree on a system, and make it the same right across the board, but I really wanna see a BOS round in there, and I think few would disagree with me. Hopefully next year we will see this progression.
rant off/
Best of luck to all who enter the comps this year.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (5/10/07)

Hi,

just a reminder;

the closing date for entries in the 

NSW 2007 State Homebrew Championship 

is 1 (one) week away!​
If you have a bottle or two of homebrew lying around and you're looking for some constructive feedback, or better still; you have made the best beer in the country and you want to prove it, make sure you get your entry to one of the drop off points by Friday the 12th October.

The drop-off points are:

Northern Brew Supplies
Address: 341 Princes Highway Woonona NSW 2517
Telephone: Phone 0242 84 6000

ESB Brewing Supplies, Peakhurst


[url="http://
Dave's Home Brew Shop, North Sydney


Good luck to everyone,

Keith


----------



## Duff (6/10/07)

I have read the guidelines and it states 1 x 750ml, and that PET are acceptable.

The Coopers PET bottles are 740ml, can I get away with one? Surely 10ml won't be frowned upon?


----------



## Ray_Mills (7/10/07)

Duff said:


> I have read the guidelines and it states 1 x 750ml, and that PET are acceptable.
> 
> The Coopers PET bottles are 740ml, can I get away with one? Surely 10ml won't be frowned upon?


Duff
Its a Brew Competition, No problem, you could enter 2 / 375ml Pet Bottles if you wanted to
Cheers
Ray


----------



## Tony (7/10/07)

what about 2 x 330 ml stubbies :huh: 

hehe only joking  

mine are on their way. 

I fully support the BOS round to remove the point difference factor between tables.

I have come a few points from the top before and often wondered about the score differences between judging tables.

After trying that berliner weisse at MHB's shop a bit before the comp..... i was not at all suprised it won.

good luck to all enterants. 

May the hops be with you :lol: 

cheers


----------



## Sammus (7/10/07)

Tony said:


> one last bump...... is anyone traveling down from the newcastle/hunter valley area that could treat the beers a bit better than aussie post?
> 
> cheers



Ahh sh*t sorry I missed this request Tony, I drive between Newcastle and Wollongong every week and couldve dropped it off, just got back to the gong then and wont be doing another trip in time...


----------



## Tony (7/10/07)

ITs all good mate

MHB ended up sending them for me which was greatly appreciated :beer: 

they went by courier so they will only get a 5 point penalty, not the full 10 point Aussie post penalty  

cheers


----------



## Ray_Mills (9/10/07)

Guys and Girls
Not long to go so get your entries in, and remember all place getter's are eligible to enter the *Australian Amateur Brewing Competition * being judged by the IBU's at the end of November, I will post information soon.
Cheers
Ray
*ENTRIES CLOSE THIS FRIDAY 5PM*​


----------



## redbeard (9/10/07)

if my *4* entries dont get there, Dave from Nth Syd is in big trouble !! <_< 

(& none of them have Tooheys new labels ... :lol: )


cheers


----------



## Josh (10/10/07)

Just a word of warning. Take your completed entry forms to ESB. Mel was kind enough to hang around for me to get there after work today, but it would have been handy had he had some forms on hand yesterday when I dropped the beers off.


----------



## Weizguy (10/10/07)

Ray_Mills said:


> Guys and Girls
> Not long to go so get your entries in, and remember all place getter's are eligible to enter the *Australian Amateur Brewing Competition * being judged by the IBU's at the end of November, I will post information soon.
> Cheers
> Ray
> *ENTRIES CLOSE THIS FRIDAY 5PM*​


G'day Ray,

Isn't entry to the AABC conditional on a certain minimum score as well as a place in the comp?
We don't want any disappointments, just in case the abovementioned unexpected event occurs.

Apart from that, good luck to all entrants, stewards and judges. Unfortunately I have a prior commitment and will be elsewhere. Otherwise I'd really enjoy attending and doing some beer judging.
Judging and providing feedback at a state level certainly helps with your brewing skills and knowledge. I thoroughly recommend it if anyone else was thinking of offering to help out.

Beerz
Lesta


----------



## Tony (10/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Isn't entry to the AABC conditional on a certain minimum score as well as a place in the comp?



Depends on weather they recognise your beer as a "beer" too. there were a few of us disapointed from that last year. I think you and your BOS beer were in that basket to hey Weizy

I doubt the "out there" beers i entered this year will get the privilage but if they do... i will drink their share :lol: Im after judge feedback. It really helps you to improve your beer.

cheers and good luck to all NSW state comp beers and brewers and thanks to ray and the IBU's for their work to make it happen.


----------



## oldbugman (11/10/07)

oh no!
 

ibunion.org appears to be down and I havent done a form yet. anyone saved it offline?


----------



## Stuster (11/10/07)

Here you go. Dropped my entries in today. Got to love all the paperwork.View attachment OFFICIAL_20ENTRY_20FORM_20NSW_202007.pdf


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (11/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Isn't entry to the AABC conditional on a certain minimum score as well as a place in the comp?
> We don't want any disappointments, just in case the abovementioned unexpected event occurs.


Hi,

the minimum score requirement for progression to the nationals has been dropped - for this year only. 

There were specific concerns raised about scores, for particular categories of beers, at other state competitions. In recognition of these concerns, and hopefully at the same time acknowledging that more effort must be made to promote uniform quality judging, it was decided that the minimum score requirement, > 60% of total possible points, would be dropped for this year only.



Tony said:


> Depends on weather they recognise your beer as a "beer" too. there were a few of us disapointed from that last year. I think you and your BOS beer were in that basket to hey Weizy
> 
> I doubt the "out there" beers i entered this year will get the privilage but if they do... i will drink their share :lol: Im after judge feedback. It really helps you to improve your beer.
> 
> cheers and good luck to all NSW state comp beers and brewers and thanks to ray and the IBU's for their work to make it happen.


This year all states agreed to adopt a uniform set of guidelines, so that the national categories are identical to those used by the states. This should hopefully greatly reduce the stress, disgruntlement and all round PITA factor that has existed in the past.

Cheers,

Keith

ps I am not sure is disgruntlement is a word - but you get the idea.


----------



## goatherder (11/10/07)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> ps I am not sure is disgruntlement is a word - but you get the idea.



disgruntlement is a perfectly cromulent word.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (11/10/07)

goatherder said:


> disgruntlement is a perfectly cromulent word.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Weizguy (11/10/07)

Tony said:


> Depends on weather they recognise your beer as a "beer" too. there were a few of us disapointed from that last year. I think you and your BOS beer were in that basket to hey Weizy
> 
> I doubt the "out there" beers i entered this year will get the privilage but if they do... i will drink their share :lol: Im after judge feedback. It really helps you to improve your beer.
> 
> cheers and good luck to all NSW state comp beers and brewers and thanks to ray and the IBU's for their work to make it happen.


Well Tony, I don't want to mention the war, and deliberately avoided that in my previous post. No point living in the past.

ATM, I supping a stubbie (poured into a glass, of course) of my Old/Strong ale, grateful that MHB sent my beers off today...and it's more than 3, so I may have a chance at best exhibitor. Happy with whatever I get, though.

I've got a couple of out-there beers too. Yep, it's true that competition improves the breed.
Les out


----------



## Doc (11/10/07)

Touch and go on whether I'd enter this year.
Just got three bottles filled. So if I can do the paper work over breakfast I should be good to get them in to Dave @ Nth Sydney before the deadline end of tomorrow.
Good luck AHB'ers.

Doc


----------

